# Snow Plows for ATV?



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for all of your help!!!

J


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

My winch just gave out after 13 or so years. The brushes on the motor are gone. 

Bought this as a replacement 

http://www.gowarn.com/atv-plow-actuator.asp


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I am running the 750 King Quad and have the Cycle Country plow and the 3000# Warn winch. I ended up paying the $95 and just letting the dealership install everything, skid plates, boot protectors, winch and plow mounts. I know it is a chunk of change, but man, so is a the stroke I almost had reading through all the directions.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Frantz said:


> ..............I ended up paying the $95 and just letting the dealership install everything, skid plates, boot protectors, winch and plow mounts. I know it is a chunk of change, but man, so is a the stroke I almost had reading through all the directions.


I agree on the strokish *destructions*. 

The dealer here wanted $825 for the same exact thing with installation included. I got the parts (see above) for $360, and no cost (except my excessive time) for installation. 

I did call my local dealer and he told me $125 to install just the mounting plates (definitely the most difficult part), and I already had the plow assembled with the tube attached.......talk about excessive. I bought the ATV used (not from him), and didn't get the parts from him either. HUMM, maybe that had something to do with it.

Anyhow, I saved 60% off his total in the end by doing it this way.

Steve


----------

